# Dude



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

a picture of Dude. 

ok not the greatest pic but will do for now ... :wacko:


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Dude is very cute! How old is he? Because he appears to be a "dudette".


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Dude, Dude looks like a pretty cool dude.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Pretty bird! His/her split to pied markings are very prominent! Pretty.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty bird


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

WHAT ! Dude is not a dude ??

What dude is not just a normal grey ???

lol... maybe I need to be doing some more reading before making presumptions !


Dudes only just turned 7 weeks. 



His colours are pretty dull (which I knows a sign of a female) but I thought maybe that's just cause he's a baby!

hmmmmm !


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Dude can end up being a male or female. Around 6 months to about a year of age you will be able to tell. If he/she has been whistling, that can be a big sign towards male. 

And Dude is a normal grey. He/she is just split to pied (which is the yellow tick marking on the back of the head). That means he carries the pied gene so he can pass it to offspring which can end up being pied.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

wow cool... thanks for all that info !

I really liked the yellow on the back of the head. I think its cool.

On my way home from work. Can't wait to play with my dude.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

You learn something new every day! I didnt realise markings that indicate pied splits could be that prominent, I'd only ever seen small marks/spots.

His marking is very cute


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I`ll try and get a picture of him from above or behind... he has two "racing" stripes that go down the back of his head. And the striped join at the top to make a big yellow blob .


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Dude is darling.


----------

